# Aeropress help. Inverted method



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Have I been doing it wrong 

I normally brew inverted but leave it that way for the duration of the brew. I'm currently at 8 mins!!

I had a thought that I was disturbing the grinds in the Turing process leading to unwanted flavours.

So, I turned it the right way up and did normal brew.

What a difference. Hope this change is the right thing to do and it's not just luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I make nice brews with an inverted method using long steeps...I tend to fill and stir then flip onto the cup for the remainder of the brew...

There's no right or wrong, just what tastes good to you 😋☕


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> I make nice brews with an inverted method using long steeps...I tend to fill and stir then flip onto the cup for the remainder of the brew...
> There's no right or wrong, just what tastes good to you


Cheers. I'm leaning to the longer brews but just wasn't getting it. Hopefully I've stumbled across the problem. Thing is I only get two cups a day or I'm hyper. Roll on tomorrow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

That's interesting. I thought a similar thing, but different. I wondered if brewing inverted meant extraction was lower as I wasn't pushing the water through the coffee at the end in the same way.

I did a bit of an experiment (hardly scientific) in starting inverted and flipping at different points over a 20min steep.

I couldn't taste any discernable difference.

How fine is your grind?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

SuffolkDoug said:


> That's interesting. I thought a similar thing, but different. I wondered if brewing inverted meant extraction was lower as I wasn't pushing the water through the coffee at the end in the same way.
> I did a bit of an experiment (hardly scientific) in starting inverted and flipping at different points over a 20min steep.
> I couldn't taste any discernable difference.
> How fine is your grind?


In using Feld47 at 1:6 which seems pretty fine. The puck stays together at the end in one piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shazza (Sep 19, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> I make nice brews with an inverted method using long steeps...I tend to fill and stir then flip onto the cup for the remainder of the brew...


 I've recently started doing this. I've found that the tasting notes are more prononuced if flipped for the remainder of the brew.


----------

